# Cable rs485



## ZORG (Oct 12, 2007)

Ola amigos:


Alguien me podria ayudar con algo que me tiene muy preocupado y pues realmente no se si sea tan sencillo como aparenta que prefiero preguntar y es lo siguiente:
Necesito saber que tipo de cable se debe emplear en una conexion RS485 y por favor lo mas pronto posible. y por otro lado si alguien del foro tiene o conoce un algoritmo de deteccion de errores en comunicacion serial que no sea el bit de paridad se los agradezco.
Estoy a la espera de sus respuestas

De antemano Gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 12, 2007)

Algo de información!.

http://www.lumtec.com.mx/html/conexion.html


----------



## ZORG (Oct 12, 2007)

Gracias Ciri. tu respuesta ha sido muy pronta y acertada ya estuve viendo y puedo utilizar cable blindado 2x22 con malla. Ahora solo me falta saber si alguien tiene un algoritmo de correcion de eerrores en rs232  diferente al bit d paridad.
Y pues si alguien tiene mas opiniones  seran bienvenidas

Gracias.  Totales


----------

